# 1970 datsun 521 master brake cylinder



## netfreak (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in need of a brake master cylinder for my 1970 datsun 521, as well as a source for other stock parts i may need to replace. anyone know where i'd find it? ebay has a lot of stuff but just not the master cylinder


----------



## netfreak (Jun 22, 2006)

ah nevermind, i found a site that carries it.


----------

